# Form Check



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jallen8289 said:


> Just wanted to see what yall think about my form and if my draw length is correct. I just recently switched from an index to a thumb release and I am feeling much more comfortable with the thumb. My grouping are generally pretty good but I do seem to get stuck holding low a lot of the time. Thanks for any help or insights.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7503412


1) release shoulder cranked UP sky high = this is BAD.
2) bow shoulder is artificially drops WAY below level = this is BAD
3) tops of shoulders are OUT of parallel to the arrow, meaning tops of shoulders are sloping downhill = this is BAD
4) too much weight on the left ankle, so upper body is leaning forwards = this is BAD
5) huge bend in the bow arm elbow, artificial, unstable this is BAD










So, shift belly button back away from target 1-inch, to get weight equal on both ankles
So, drop the right shoulder and LIFT the left shoulder to get tops of shoulders LEVEL
So, DUMP the curve in the bow arm, and LIFT left elbow UP 2-inches.
LOOSEN and relax back of hand, so WRIST can bend more, so back of hand matches angle of grip
Settle BACK away from target, so nose, tip of nose drops BACK 2-inches, so middle of neck centers between ankles.

New photo.


----------



## Dan Villars (Oct 24, 2021)

Wow! Nuts and bolts what an awesome evaluation! How generous of you to spend the time!


----------

